# Lenkwinkel und Konsequenzen



## trailterror (27. Juni 2012)

Moin Leude,

ich hätt mal gern mehr über den LW erfahren, respektiv welche Veränderungen er mit sich bringt. zuerst könnte man darüber diskutieren:


1. welche vor und nachteile ein flacher lenkwinkel allgemein mit sich bringt

mein (halb?) wissen:

vorteile:

- bike läuft laufruhiger
- überschlagsgefühle in sehr steilem Gelände bergab werden reduziert


nachteile:

- Vorderrad bekommt man schwerer in die höhe für Bunny hops usw
- Wendigkeit leidet
- Vorderrad steigt schneller im uphill



2. was bringt es für Konsequenzen mit sich wenn man den LW nachträglich durch einen Steuersatz am bestehenden bike verändert?

- tretlager kommt höher?
- front kommt tiefer?
- oberrohrlänge wird kürzer?
- was passiert mit den reach und stack werten?


wie ihr seht brauch ich Nachhilfe 


Gracias muchachos


----------



## flyingscot (27. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Nachteile:
> - Vorderrad bekommt man schwerer in die höhe für Bunny hops usw
> - Wendigkeit leidet
> - Vorderrad steigt schneller im uphill


1. minimal, 2. stimmt, 3. eher im Gegenteil, ist ja quasi identsch zu 1.

Bei steilem, langsamen Uphill gibt es noch das Problem des "einklappen", d.h. es ist anspruchsvoller die Spur/das Gleichgewicht zu halten.





trailterror schrieb:


> 2. was bringt es für Konsequenzen mit sich wenn man den LW nachträglich durch einen Steuersatz am bestehenden bike verändert?
> 
> - tretlager kommt höher?
> - front kommt tiefer?
> ...



1. im Gegenteil, aber nur minimal, 2. richtig, aber ebenfalls nur minimal, 3. jein, die waagerecht gemessene Oberrohrlänge wird minimal kleiner,  da der Sitzwinkel steiler wird bzw. die Front minimal tiefer kommt. Aber:
4. reach wird etwas größer, Stack wird etwas kleiner. 

Alles aber sicher im einstelligen Millimeterbereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gerrit (27. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Moin Leude,
> 
> ich hätt mal gern mehr über den LW erfahren, respektiv welche Veränderungen er mit sich bringt. zuerst könnte man darüber diskutieren:
> 
> ...




Gruß
Gerrit


----------



## flight78 (27. Juni 2012)

Nabend,

es kommt natürlich darauf an was man mit dem bike machen will und wie die persönlichen vorlieben sind.

Ich hab mehrere am/fr rahmen mit verschiedenen lenkwinkeln über einen längeren zeitraum gefahren, u.a scratch, spicy, 601.
Mein einsatzbereich sind bergablstige trailtouren, das heisst (wie bei so vielen) gemächlich in der ebene und bergauf mit dem ziel es bergab richtig laufen zu lassen. Also möglichst wenig bremsen, es einfach laufen lassen, über alles drüberbügeln, ein kleiner drop hier, ein wurzelteppich da...hauptschache es ist schnell und es kommt flow auf.

Dabei habe ich festgestellt dass ein Lw von genau 65 grad für diesen einstzbereich perfekt ist. Alles was steiler ist bringt zuviel nervosität, besonders bei hohen geschwindigkeiten und wenn das gefälle größer wird. Ein Lw flacher als 65 grad nimmt dem bike die verspieltheit, zudem kann es leicht passieren dass das vorderrad in engeren kurven zur seite wegrutscht/kippt, wenn nicht genug druck auf dem vorderrad lastet.

Also: Ja es wird laufruhiger und Ja, überschlagsgefühle in sehr steilem Gelände werden durch einen flacheren Lw deutlich reduziert. Dass das vorderrad dadurch bergauf schneller steigt kann ich absolut nicht bestätigen, dass hängt mehr von davon ab wie hoch die front ist und wieviel druck auf dem vorderrad lastet, und nicht zuletzt ob der sitzwinkel steil genug ist!
Vor allem große/langbeinige menschen sitzen bergauf bei ausgezogener sattelstütze zumeist über dem hinterrad, voll im sag, wie der affe auf dem schleifstein. Dabei wäre es doch kein großes problem am/fr rahmen einen reelen sitzwinkel von 75 grad zu verpassen. Beim bergabfahren, mit abgesenkter sattelstütze, ist die kürzere oberrohrlänge mMn eher weniger wichtig als reach und stack, welche dabei unverändert bleiben können. 

Ein am/fr rahmen mit lenkwinkel steiler als 65,5 grad würde ich jedenfalls nicht mehr fahren wollen, macht einfach viel weniger spaß und fühlt sich zu kippelig an.

zu 2.: Wenn du ein angleset meinst, dadurch bleibt die front in den meisten fällen gleich (je nach dem wie die einbauhöhe der unterschale des zuvor verwendeten steuersatzes gewesen ist), aber der Lw wird flacher. 

Wenn du aber zu einer gabel mit größerer einbauhöhe wechselst, zb lyrik zur totem, dann steigt die front, das tretlager kommt höher, die oberrohrlänge wird kürzer, der reach verkürzt sich, der stack erhöht sich. 

Saludos


----------



## sluette (27. Juni 2012)

ich bin schon heiss wie frittenfett, mein WC -1,5° liegt hier und spätestens sonntag morgen wird er eingebaut. momentan verweile ich noch in UK und komme max. zum wandern.


----------



## trailterror (27. Juni 2012)

@flyingscot

Danke

@gerrit

Danke

@flight

Danke....ja, meinte durch ein angleset

Was macht denn 1 grad flacherer LW ca in der oberrohrlänge aus? 5mm? Und um wieviel mm kommt in etwa das tretlager tiefer?

@sluette

D.h dann bist du mit der 170er lyrik mit -1,5 bei 64,5??
Ich lieg bei ca 66' mit meiner lyric und ohne angleset.

Ich weiss nicht ob ichs irgendwann mal probieren soll...davon mal abgesehen weiss ich nicht obs sowas gibt fürs N tapered steuerrohr?


----------



## flight78 (27. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Danke....ja, meinte durch ein angleset
> 
> Was macht denn 1 grad flacherer LW ca in der oberrohrlänge aus? 5mm? Und um wieviel mm kommt in etwa das tretlager tiefer?



Denke es werden weniger als 5mm sein, wenn die einbauhöhe des zuvor verbauten steuersatzes gleich ist. Auch das tretlager dürfte nur wenig tiefer kommen. Also die jungs vom Nicolai-Team können das bestimmt ganz genau berechnen. 

Ich hab ehrlich gesagt mit dem angleset keinerlei erfahrungen, möchte ich auch gar nicht erst sammeln. Aber im nächsten bike wollte ich auf auf jeden fall ein cane creek 110er einbauen. 

Grüße


----------



## sluette (27. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> ...
> @sluette
> 
> D.h dann bist du mit der 170er lyrik mit -1,5 bei 64,5??
> Ich lieg bei ca 66' mit meiner lyric und ohne angleset...



laut TechSheet liegt der winkel bei 66,5 was sich auf eine 170er gabel bezieht und auch meine messungen ergeben. somit liege ich also bei 65.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> laut TechSheet liegt der winkel bei 66,5 was sich auf eine 170er gabel bezieht und auch meine messungen ergeben. somit liege ich also bei 65.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Echt...ich dachte die angabe wär mit ner 160mm angabe. D.h mit 160 wären wir bei 67'...

Also ich bin näher an den 66' als den 67', soweit ich meinen 3 winkelmesser apps trauen kann....


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2012)

Hi,

ich hatte es in einem anderen Thread mal beschrieben, daß ein 1°-Angle-Set nicht zu einem 1° flacheren Lenkwinkel führen kann (Es sind ca. 0,7°)
Das Vorderrad wandert nämlich durch die Aufdrehung nicht nur nach vorne, sondern auch nach oben. das ist ja der Grund, warum die Front tiefer kommt, das Tretlager tiefer, der Sitzwinkel steiler und Oberrohr kürzer wird.
Anbei nochmal die Erklärung,

Gruß, Uwe




US. schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> zum Angle Set:
> 
> ...


----------



## sluette (28. Juni 2012)

das ist schon richtig, aber ich gehe mal davon aus das +- 0.5 nicht merkbar sind. durch die dynamik des fahrwerks sind die winkel beim fahren doch eh unterschiedlich.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## flight78 (28. Juni 2012)

US. schrieb:


> Das Vorderrad wandert nämlich durch die Aufdrehung nicht nur nach vorne, sondern auch nach oben. das ist ja der Grund, warum die Front tiefer kommt
> Gruß, Uwe



Wenn das steuerrohr nach unten hin, bzw die unterschale des steuersatzes, um den wert verlängert wird wie das vorderrad durch die winkelveränderung nach oben steigt, wäre dann (bei einem 1,5° angleset) der Lw um "echte" 1,5° flacher?


----------



## guru39 (28. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> .....aber ich gehe mal davon aus das +- 0.5 nicht merkbar sind.




Ich empfand den "Umstieg" von -1° auf -1,5° (flacher) als sehr merklich.

Jeder sollte das mal testen


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2012)

flight78 schrieb:


> Wenn das steuerrohr nach unten hin, bzw die unterschale des steuersatzes, um den wert verlängert wird wie das vorderrad durch die winkelveränderung nach oben steigt, wäre dann (bei einem 1,5° angleset) der Lw um "echte" 1,5° flacher?



Hi,

das ist richtig. Einfach mit den einfachen Winkelfunktionen ausrechnen um wieviel bei dir das Vorderrad durch die Drehung angehoben wird und um den Betrag die untere Steuersatzschale verlängern (lassen)

In der Praxis dürfte allerdings oft das Gegenteil eintreten:
Die klassischen Reset-Steuersätze mit External Cups bauen sehr hoch (17,5mm). Erhältliche Winkelsteuersätze wie Workscomponents, K9, Cane Creek eher flacher (12-14mm). Die Differnez kommt zu oben beschriebener Absenkung des Vorderrades noch dazu, so daß in der Praxis oft nur 0,5° Abflachung erzielt werden.

@Sluette:
Klar sind die Toleranzen bei Rahmen und Gabel und überhaupt der Einfluß der Gabelkennlinie größer oder auch im Bereich der Änderungen die hier diskutiert werden.
Andererseits können sich Toleranzen auch addieren.
Die "Toleranz" Rechenungenauigkeit können wir am leichtesten eliminieren und kontrollieren. Da reicht der Winkelsatz und Dreisatz 

Was am Ende rauskommt steht auf einem anderen Blatt und kann natürlich nochmal gemessen werden. Bitte nicht mit Handy-Apps, da ein smartphone kaum in die Längsebene zu bringen sind, oder nur mit Hilfe anderer Meßinstrumente.
Gut funktionieren fotogrammetrische Verfahren, wenn man "sauber" fotografiert.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

Wie kann ich meinen LW denn "genau" ohne aussergewöhnliche geräte besitzen zu müssen messen. Was verstehs du US unter dem von dir angegebenen verfahren?

@sluette

Gabelreferenzmass im tech sheet fürs AM sind 545mm! Das entspricht doch ner 160er lyric oder?


----------



## Ge!st (28. Juni 2012)

trailterror schrieb:


> Wie kann ich meinen LW denn "genau" ohne aussergewöhnliche geräte besitzen zu müssen messen.


Winkelmesser-Lineal + Lot (z.B.ein Faden mit Mutter unten daran). Wichtig ist dabei dass das Bike auf ebener Fläche steht.


----------



## sluette (28. Juni 2012)

Ge!st schrieb:


> Winkelmesser-Lineal + Lot (z.B.ein Faden mit Mutter unten daran). Wichtig ist dabei dass das Bike auf ebener Fläche steht.



????

Es gibt doch sowas: 




;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (28. Juni 2012)

sluette, der springende Punk ist Zitat "ohne aussergewöhnliche geräte besitzen zu müssen"


----------



## Al_Ex (28. Juni 2012)

Winkelmesser aus dem MacPaper fÃ¼r 1,49â¬?


----------



## Pilatus (28. Juni 2012)

keine Technischen Hilfsmittel? Das ihr Nicolai-"Jünger" den Katalog vergessen habt. Ts...

http://2009.nicolai.net/entertain/showcase.html


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

sluette schrieb:


> ????
> 
> Es gibt doch sowas:
> 
> ...



Also der ist der schlechteste von meinen 3 

Was hältst du vom angle meter hd lite ?

Danke geist... Ich Versuchs mal, mal schaun was dabei heraus kommt 

Macpaper? 
Katalog hab ich net


----------



## Bodenprobe (28. Juni 2012)

Rechnen bringt alles nichts. Was hilft Dir die Aussage, dass Deine Front nun 5mm höher liegt bezgl. der Änderung des tatsächlichen Fahrgefühls.

M.E. kann man das nur erfahren; im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes.

Ich behaupte, dass 99% der Fahrer hier nicht schlüssig von der Zahl auf das genaue Fahrverhalten schließen können. Incl. mir natürlich.

Zur Einschätzung sind die grundsätzlichen Trendaussagen wie und in welche Richtung eine bestimmte Änderung wirkt wichtig. Das bringt die Grunderkenntnis.

Der Rest bedarf des Ausprobierens oder der Einschätzungen Derer, die es ausprobiert haben.


----------



## US. (28. Juni 2012)

Man muß aber rechnen und messen, um den subjektiven Eindruck reproduzieren zu können.

Am besten photogrammetrisch:

Das ist nur ein Beispielbild um das Prinzip zu verdeutlichen.
Die Kamera muß orthogonal auf den Mittelpunkt des Bikes ausgerichtet werden.
Das Verhältnis Objektentfernung/Objektgröße muß sehr groß sein.
Damit wird eine verzerrungsfreie Parallelperspektive erzielt. Im Beispielbild ist das noch nicht ganz der Fall wie man am Tretlager erkennen kann.

Brennweite ist grundsätzlich egal, aber um eine vernünftige Auflösung zu erzielen, benötigt man doch ein starkes Tele.

Der Rest ist einfach; das erledigt bereits Photoshop.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## trailterror (28. Juni 2012)

Wow interessant  bike muss aber auch gerade stehen, also mitm lenker gegen ne wand angelehnt geht wohl schon wieder nicht?

545mm entspricht doch einer 160er lyric, oder?


----------



## flight78 (30. Juni 2012)

Das ION 18 in blau-elox ist ein traum


----------



## RolliRolltRund (9. Juni 2019)

Hey, wie wirkt sich denn ein um 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel auf den Sitzwinkel aus? Wieviel wird dieser dann steiler? 
Merci!


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2019)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Hey, wie wirkt sich denn ein um 1° flacherer Lenkwinkel auf den Sitzwinkel aus? Wieviel wird dieser dann steiler?
> Merci!



Wird der LW durch ne grössere Einbaulänge der Gabel oder durch ne untere Steuersatzschale flacher, so wird auch der Sitzwinkel flacher; so ziemlich um den gleichen wert...

Du kannst den LW aber auch durch ein angleset flacher machen. Dann ändert sich nix am sitzwinkel (reach wird aber minimal kürzer un radstand länger)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RolliRolltRund (10. Juni 2019)

Hey, danke für die Antwort!
Bezüglich des Anklesets leutet mir das aber nicht ganz ein. Wenn ich damit den Lenkwinkel einen Grad flacher mache, wird der Radstand länger - das ist mir klar. Dabei kommt dann aber die Front auch etwas tiefer, der Rahmen neigt sich sozusagen an der Front nach unten. Ergo senkt sich auch das Tretlager leicht ab (oben beschrieben) und der Sitzwinkel wird steiler. Der Unterschied bezüglich des Sitzwinkels wäre intressant zu wissen


----------



## trailterror (10. Juni 2019)

Mmhh...
vll mini minimal

Offset buchsen gibts übrigens auch noch...beeinflusst aber SW, LW und tretlagerhöhe....


----------



## RolliRolltRund (11. Juni 2019)

Oh^^
Geometrierechner  
https://bike-stats.de/Geometrie_Rechner


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

RolliRolltRund schrieb:


> Oh^^
> Geometrierechner
> https://bike-stats.de/Geometrie_Rechner



Hab grad beim rechner ne gabel eingegeben, welche 1cm mehr einbaulänge hat als die im ursprungszustand.

-> bb drop erhöht sich um -3,1mm...

Kann doch nicht sein oder? Tretlager müsste mit längerer gabel doch höher kommen..


----------



## Skwal (11. Juni 2019)

Falls der BB Drop vorher 30mm war, und er jetzt um -3,1mm "erhöht" wurde, wieviel ist er dann jetzt?


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Hab grad beim rechner ne gabel eingegeben, welche 1cm mehr einbaulänge hat als die im ursprungszustand.
> 
> -> bb drop erhöht sich um -3,1mm...
> 
> Kann doch nicht sein oder? Tretlager müsste mit längerer gabel doch höher kommen..



Das Tretlager ist bei einem BB Drop von 26,9mm doch 3,1mm höher als ein BB Drop von 30mm...
Mehr Drop -> tieferes Tretlager
Weniger Drop -> höheres Tretlager
Verwechsel das nicht mit dem BB Offset...


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

Skwal schrieb:


> Falls der BB Drop vorher 30mm war, und er jetzt um -3,1mm "erhöht" wurde, wieviel ist er dann jetzt?



Ich meinte, dass er einen noch grösseren negativwert bekommt, trotz längerer gabel...

Tretlager also tiefer kommt als mit kürzerer gabel


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Das Tretlager ist bei einem BB Drop von 26,9mm doch 3,1mm höher als ein BB Drop von 30mm...
> Mehr Drop -> tieferes Tretlager
> Weniger Drop -> höheres Tretlager
> Verwechsel das nicht mit dem BB Offset...



Genau, so seh ich das auch.

Gibt man bei dem rechner nen BB drop von 0 bei ner 555mm gabel ein.

Ändert man jetzt die EBL auf 565, dann kommt ein drop von -3,1 raus...also ein tieferes tretlager....kann doch nicht stimmen

Edith. Muss mich nachher noch mal mit beschäftigen. Vll verwechsel ich grad tatsächtlich Drop mit offset...?


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich meinte, dass er einen noch grösseren negativwert bekommt, trotz längerer gabel...
> 
> Tretlager als tiefer kommt als mit kürzerer gabel



BB Drop ist im Normalfall bei 27,5" und 29" immer positiv... Dann hast du im Eingabe-Formular schon einen negativen BB-Drop angegeben, also vermutlich das BB Offset...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> dann kommt ein drop von -3,1 raus...also ein tieferes tretlager....kann doch nicht stimmen



ei ei ei... 
BB Drop 30mm - 3,1mm = Neuer BB Drop von 26,9mm = höheres Tretlager!


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

Les mich nachher nochmal rein. Vermutlich hab ich ständig offset gemeint, aber drop geschrieben...

Festhalten kann man ja schon mal:

Bei nem 1 cm plus an EBL kommts tretlager 3,1 mm höher!?


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Bei nem 1 cm plus an EBL kommts tretlager 3,1 mm höher!?


jo



trailterror schrieb:


> Vermutlich hab ich ständig offset gemeint, aber drop geschrieben...



Wenn du mit dem Offset rechnest:
BB Offset -30mm + 3,1mm =  neues BB Offset -26,9mm = höheres Tretlager!

Das würde wohl deinem "Soll"-Verhalten entsprechen. Nur der Rechner rechnet eben mit dem Drop und nicht mit dem Offset.


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> BB Drop ist im Normalfall bei 27,5" und 29" immer positiv...



https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...i-Hq7tZ7HfA-8UgSYdNx3mLY6F4TXQtyF-hSX/pubhtml

Bein 27,5er: drop -20

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...i-Hq7tZ7HfA-8UgSYdNx3mLY6F4TXQtyF-hSX/pubhtml

Beim 29er: -32


----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...i-Hq7tZ7HfA-8UgSYdNx3mLY6F4TXQtyF-hSX/pubhtml
> 
> Bein 27,5er: drop -20
> 
> ...



Mein Proxi lässt mich gerade nicht zu deinen Links aber knapp erklärt.
BB Drop auf Deutsch => Tretlagerabsenkung => Tretlager unterhalb der Radachsen. (Dein gesuchtes Minus steckt im Wort "absenkung")
Also ein BB Drop von 30mm bedeutet, das Tretlager ist 30mm unterhalb der Radachsen...

Wenn du jetzt noch ein "Minus" vor die Absenkung packst, wird das Ganze wieder Positiv  => In Worten:
-30mm unterhalb der Radachsen... == Tretlager ist 30mm über den Radachsen => gibts meist nur bei 26" oder kleiner.
Aber ja, alles etwas verwirrend....


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

un1e4shed schrieb:


> Mein Proxi lässt mich gerade nicht zu deinen Links aber knapp erklärt.
> BB Drop auf Deutsch => Tretlagerabsenkung => Tretlager unterhalb der Radachsen. (Dein gesuchtes Minus steckt im Wort "absenkung")
> Also ein BB Drop von 30mm bedeutet, das Tretlager ist 30mm unterhalb der Radachsen...
> 
> ...



Dank dir vielmals wegen deinen hilfreichen erklärungen!!

In den tech sheets steht beim:

27,5er G1: Tretlagerabsenkung/BB Drop: -20

27,5er G16: Tretlagerabsenkung/BB Drop: -17

Schreiben die das minus (nur) hin um zu verdeutlichen, dass es sich um ne absenkung des tretlagers ggnü den radachsen handelt?


Heisst in worten:

Beim G1: Tretlager liegt 20mm unter radachse

G16: tretlager liegt 17mm unter radachse

-> tretlagerhöhe ist beim G1 3mm tiefer als beim G16


Tretlagerhöhe: (ich weiss, hängt uA mit von Felgen, reifen ab)

G1: 705 (Durchmesser Laufradgrösse 27,5) :2 (zur radachse)= 352,5 -20 (BB Drop)= 332,5mm

G16: 705:2-17=335,5

Richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## un1e4shed (11. Juni 2019)

trailterror schrieb:


> Schreiben die das minus (nur) hin um zu verdeutlichen, dass es sich um ne absenkung des tretlagers ggnü den radachsen handelt?


Ich vermute, ja.



trailterror schrieb:


> G1: 705 (Durchmesser Laufradgrösse 27,5) :2 (zur radachse)= 352,5 -20 (BB Drop)= 332,5mm
> 
> G16: 705:2-17=335,5
> 
> Richtig?



jo


----------



## trailterror (11. Juni 2019)

Jaaaaaa 

Danke!!!!


----------

